

Ask HN: I'm selling domain names to bootstrap, interested? - keiferski

Hey HN,<p>I'm a student bootstrapping a startup and looking to scrounge as much cash as I can. I've got a bunch of domain names that I don't have much use for. So I'd love to sell them very cheaply to anyone who's interested. I am very open to negotiation.<p>I have them up on Sedo, as it seems like the safest way to sell a domain. Hopefully this works for you.<p>The best ones are probably: <i>2DArtwork.com, AtlantaVegans.com, FitReply.com, LondonRedBus.com, NYCvegans.com, Learnweb.org, and OdinGod.com. Many of them are popular search terms.</i><p>Full list:<p><i>131k.com<p>2DArtwork.com<p>AmericanAtheism.net<p>AmericanWorldCup.com<p>AtlantaVegans.com<p>BobbingAndWeaving.com<p>BrazilWorld.net<p>BuyBeerCheap.com<p>DesignSketch.net<p>EastVsWest.net<p>EchoCount.com<p>EconoMonk.com<p>FactoryChinese.com<p>FitReply.com<p>FreeLegalTip.com<p>GermanBorn.com<p>GodIsAlive.net<p>GodsAndLegends.com<p>GuideH.org<p>Hackski.com<p>HealHack.com<p>Kollz.com<p>Learnweb.org<p>Locaq.com<p>LondonRedBus.com<p>LondonShoeStore.com<p>LondonShoeStores.com<p>LongHallways.com<p>MoneyMammoth.com<p>NYCVegans.com<p>OdinGod.com<p>RussianBorn.com<p>SessionData.com<p>SheSaidJokes.com<p>TeaPartyGoals.com<p>TheCoffers.com<p>TiredNeck.com<p>TopSitesInternet.com<p>UrbanParks.net 
</i><p>Here's the Sedo page:
https://sedo.com/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=d254bea7ce5e3851159b2a33a36f363994b7ca5d<p>Registrations end between June 2011 and November 2011 (depending on the particular domain). If you're interested, let me know on here or shoot me an email: keiferski at gmail.com. (Or buy them on the Sedo page.) Thanks.
======
keiferski
Sedo page clicky:
[https://sedo.com/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=d254...](https://sedo.com/search/searchresult.php4?showportfolio=d254bea7ce5e3851159b2a33a36f363994b7ca5d)

